# Anyone Ever Make A 68 or 69 Buick GS???



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi guys, I need your expertise. I am looking to mold a 68 Buick California GS for an HO slot car and need a decal sheet of some sort. 69 would be fine too. I have a guy who can make them, we just need a donor decal sheet? I am willing to buy a complete model if they are made. 

Thanks in advance fellas.:thumbsup:

Here is the casting thread.http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=320008


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

thats a tough one dude, Hope someone out here knows more but, Been looking for you, close as i can find Just now was a DIE CAST, 1970 Buick GSX, 1:25 scale

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/tes/tes641003.htm

I seen a California back in the 80's it was white, and a black top, it has stuck with me all these year, never could forget it, defiantly a Unique car no doubt, I will keep looking for you if it will helps, What would you need on the decal sheet, Badges ? or hood stripes, might be able to cover some of those, Might have to make the GS badge. and what scale are we talking here ?

Also I just found the model kit for that 70 Buick, 

http://ph.ioffer.com/i/monogram-2793-1970-buick-gsx-plastic-model-1-24-kit-85450031

Thats at least some of the decals possibly, if we are talking the right scale here, I only think in 1:24 1:25 scale these days it seems, lol..It cant be helped, not with out medication.

Ian


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Greenlight makes a very nice one in 1/64 scale.
I believe its a 1969 GS350 Buick.


http://store.greenlighttoys.com/products/productdetail/part_number=12690_2/2102.0.1.1


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ian Anderson said:


> thats a tough one dude, Hope someone out here knows more but, Been looking for you, close as i can find Just now was a DIE CAST, 1970 Buick GSX, 1:25 scale
> 
> http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/tes/tes641003.htm
> 
> ...


I appreciate you looking, when it comes to googling I am a newb. I am looking for the GS decals, and the models usually have grill inserts, headkights, parking and marker lights. And taillights, badges and even the "Buick" logo between the taillights. I am looking to shrink them to fit HO or 1/64th scale. The Green Light car that CJTORINO just posted a link to is the very car I am trying to cast. I am also looking for the other years too if possible. 70 or 71 GS too.



CJTORINO said:


> Greenlight makes a very nice one in 1/64 scale.
> I believe its a 1969 GS350 Buick.
> 
> 
> http://store.greenlighttoys.com/products/productdetail/part_number=12690_2/2102.0.1.1



Thanks CJ, this is the same diecast I am casting :thumbsup:


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

One other suggesting to solve you decal problem, some one on here told me about I think it was Pete, Not sure, anyway, What was said to me was, to "Make your own", use software to design your logos and text need and Sink them to the desired size, then Print them to a sticker like printable paper and cut them out, you can even cote them with something to keep them color sharp, JUST AN IDEA...But I have use this Idea and it has worked out VERY nice, you can find all kinds of sticker like printable papers out there, Some even Transparent, I use them for Custom Truck Companies and Law enforcement logos and text.

Ian


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ian Anderson said:


> One other suggesting to solve you decal problem, some one on here told me about I think it was Pete, Not sure, anyway, What was said to me was, to "Make your own", use software to design your logos and text need and Sink them to the desired size, then Print them to a sticker like printable paper and cut them out, you can even cote them with something to keep them color sharp, JUST AN IDEA...But I have use this Idea and it has worked out VERY nice, you can find all kinds of sticker like printable papers out there, Some even Transparent, I use them for Custom Truck Companies and Law enforcement logos and text.
> 
> Ian



I am totally right there with ya Ian. Only problem is I am pretty useless when it comes to a keyboard. If it had 8 cylinders it would be a different story. I do have a guy from the site here willing to do what your talking about but it would be a lot easier if we had a model decal sheet to copy and shrink. I can't impose on him that much. 

If I had the know how I would have done it.

Thanks bro. :thumbsup:


----------

